
Commodore LEO is now available - tilt
https://www.commodore-cbm.com/
======
jaclaz
If needed, an Italian article on the firm (not that bad via google translate)
and how they managed to get the brand name:

[http://gazzettadimantova.gelocal.it/mantova/cronaca/2016/07/...](http://gazzettadimantova.gelocal.it/mantova/cronaca/2016/07/21/news/la-
nostalgia-diventa-affare-e-il-commodore-diventa-uno-smartphone-
mantova-1.13850009)

